# Another new guy. Need your valuable opinions on pen colors!



## DGoodSTuff (Nov 15, 2017)

Joining this awesome place to seek some feedback from you fine fellas! I'm a product designer and still pretty old fashioned when it comes to using a pen for sketching and designs. Many in my field moved to digital tool while I go through lots of papers and ink each day. 

I just finished making my first pen. I’m trying to pick out some final color/material combinations and would really like to hear your thoughts on the choices. I made a quick survey for the different colors and material variations. Please let me know what you think. Thank you for your time! https://goo.gl/forms/BNDZ8cmdEpKjyxUB2


----------



## magpens (Nov 16, 2017)

Welcome to IAP !!


----------



## DGoodSTuff (Nov 16, 2017)

magpens said:


> Welcome to IAP !!



Thanks!


----------



## thewishman (Nov 16, 2017)

Welcome from Ohio. I voted - nice looking pens.


----------



## ajollydds (Nov 16, 2017)

Very nice, I like them all.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 16, 2017)

Welcome aboard from Indianapolis!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 16, 2017)

Welcome. Your pens are beautiful.


----------



## DGoodSTuff (Nov 16, 2017)

@thewishman @ajollyodds @MRDucks2 @Jim15

Thanks for the warm welcome! Glad you guys liked my pen and super appreciated the feedback!


----------



## JimB (Nov 16, 2017)

Welcome from western NY State! I like all of them. I really don't have a favorite so I can't vote.


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 16, 2017)

Very nice pens.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DGoodSTuff (Nov 17, 2017)

@JimB @Woodchipper Thanks! and very very happy to be here


----------



## DGoodSTuff (Nov 17, 2017)

I got some really great feedback from you guys, thanks everyone! Some questions had popped up around the weight. The all aluminum version is the lightest, followed by the copper/brass barrel version(alu. scales) being slightly heavier and the all brass/copper scales version(alu. barrel) being the heaviest, but not bone crushing heavy. The scales will turn individually when twisting the pen to extrude the refill.


----------

